# Being on an Autistic Forum for 3 Years



## bearycool (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,

It's me, again-- as always. I don't really necessarily know where to place this thread still, even after 3 years of this gay ass shit; however, I've always posted very personal and very complicated shit on here, so might as well continue the tradition, yeah?

So let's just jump into it, shall we: what does it psychologically feel like to actually be active to some moderate level of capacity over the course of years on forums like this? Does it impact your psyche, does it cause harm to you over the long run? What does it actually mean to be in a "mind" of a person that spends at least a few moments everyday of their life looking at autism and idiocy for a few years?

The answer, in short: it hasn't really change me, besides give myself confidence in who I am and what I stand for I suppose.  Most of the time, this shit is just a past time that keeps me entertained, and nothing more; there is no grandiose thought process besides making sure that what I am saying is not pure lolcow idiocy, and holding up to the standards that others on this forum have placed on me.  These said standards are basically the following: be the biggest gay boy you can be, talk intellectually and with some understanding on what you are saying, and shitpost in a funny manner-- that is my "trifecta" of faggotry on this forum, and the main things I think if I do anything on here. Nothing really big, just idiosyncratic (personal) shit that I do in my regular, real life.

To be honest, and maybe it's because I haven't be halal'd or whatever, but sites like this make me think really deeply about the human condition, and how a lot of people just try to hide from the bitter truth of their existence-- sometimes to extreme degrees like ADF chopping off his dick in an act of delirious, idiotic rage over something in the end is trivial. Looking at idiocy and lolcows has been a treat for my personal introspection and how I identify as myself and what I think of this world; and I say this because this forum has given me over the course of years the environment to see people (lolcows) that just can't get the idea of "introspection" to any level whatsoever.

After seeing a multitude of people just not "getting" why normal people are mocking them, you just seem to "get" yourself in the process of it all-- provided you are open to the experience and hilarity.

To be honest, this thread I am making right now is probably the most work I have put on Kiwi Farms in awhile-- and this is from someone who has hosted the Kiwi Farms Movie Nights since its inception. I haven't really changed from what I have experienced with all this shit besides, truly, a deeper understanding of Humanity, on what it means to be an individual human, and the technology that firmly encases us-- both NORMIE and Lolcow alike.

As the most flamboyant, doxable person on this forum, that is what I have to say. This entire place has just been a source of entertainment and information of how humans interact with each other for me, and it's just going to continue that way until I get halal'd-- and probably even then I would just take it in stride.

In the end, it's just an informative, entertaining site-- placing anymore value other than that is what causes all the discomfort, disconnection and most importantly "weenery".

So... what about you? How long have you been on here, and what has your general thought process been throughout the affair? How have you grown/deteriorated from the experience? What is your own personal experience with taking small chunks of your life everyday to forums like this?


----------



## Crisseh (Jun 23, 2018)

bearycool said:


> So... what about you? How long have you been on here, and what has your general thought process been throughout the affair? How have you grown/deteriorated from the experience? What is your own personal experience with taking small chunks of your life everyday to forums like this?



I've been here for about 4 years, a little longer lurking. I don't really post that often.

KF itself hasn't really changed me. I basically treat this forum like the daily news. Instead of world events, I read about the crazy shit exceptional people do.

If anything, it made me realize that a lot of the lolcows covered don't understand the internet. What attracts people to having an interest in them, and why it bothers them. Everything covered is just catalogs and banter about said lolcows behavior. The smarter ones know to just lay low or change usernames, but you always have those few that just don't understand.

Everything has been a bit crazy, and what you expect isn't whats usually going to happen. We've had everything from a sort of comedian boost his ruse through KF, a naive fat lady slowly becoming bedridden, a disgusting pedo locked in jail with a fake Canadian accent, and even the original CWC cataloged here.  Sometimes its unbelievable the people cataloged here, and some you wish weren't actually a thing.

Between couches stopping shooters, to a British terrorist trying to take the site down, it really has been a wild ride.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

@bearycool you're a faggot. Super gay too. However no I'm still a shitposting dick.


----------



## bearycool (Jun 23, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> @bearycool you're a faggot. Super gay too.



Please take all homo discussion to the SERIOUS LGBT DISCUSSION Thread ty. Otherwise, I will autistically screech at you.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 23, 2018)

i'm just here to have a gay old time, nothing more


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

bearycool said:


> Please take all homo discussion to the SERIOUS LGBT DISCUSSION Thread ty. Otherwise, I will autistically screech at you.


Autistically screeching at someone who dgaf? Game on!


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Jun 23, 2018)

Disappointed in you. Where is the "It's a way of life" option on the poll?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 23, 2018)

Sometimes I come to KF just for a dose of sanity. It's the only place I know on the web where people will call bullshit on anything and everything deserving of the word.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 23, 2018)

Been lurking since the creation of the forums, decided to join a couple months ago. Id say it's become a pastime for me, an entertainment. Though it has made me think about what i post and how i phrase it. And it has let me read interesting stuff like recipes, awesome music and other stuff.

That and it has let me feel as part of a community. I've had fun even if i get Islamic Content and Dumb ratings.

Love ya all.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

Johnny Bravo said:


> Sometimes I come to KF just for a dose of sanity. It's the only place I know on the web where people will call bullshit on anything and everything deserving of the word.


Ya know that's true.


HIVidaBoheme said:


> Been lurking since the creation of the forums, decided to join a couple months ago. Id say it's become a pastime for me, an entertainment. Though it has made me think about what i post and how i phrase it. And it has let me read interesting stuff like recipes, awesome music and other stuff.
> 
> That and it has let me feel as part of a community. I've had fun even if i get Islamic Content and Dumb ratings.
> 
> Love ya all.


We are pretty tolerable other than the Trump faggots in A&H. Of course us doxing you if you're an idiot and like dont know how to follow internet 101.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jun 23, 2018)

It doesn't feel like it's been three years. It's been both fun and kinda sad in some places. Laughing at weird shit with a bunch of people you don't know is pretty great. I wouldn't say I've changed very much. Except I say faggot a lot more now. Can't wait for another year.


----------



## Morbility (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been on this forum for about two whole days. I'd heard of this site, mostly referred to as a LOLCOW site in passing by people who aren't involved here, but I hadn't given it much thought other than *"Sounds cool. , I'm not into bullying random people on the internet though." *

Though I've mostly changed my opinions on sites like this, especially after actually taking the time to become a part of one, and can say with some confidence that, eh, it's not as bad as it looks like to outsiders. Kinda like 4chan and Reddit, not everyone on this site is a pure bag of shit and amid the shitposting threads, there are genuine conversations and informative threads. 

TLDR: I'm a nosey girl with too much time on my hands and willing to spend hours reading others opinions on things I could look up myself.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

Morbility said:


> I've been on this forum for about two whole days. I'd heard of this site, mostly referred to as a LOLCOW site in passing by people who aren't involved here, but I hadn't given it much thought other than *"Sounds cool. , I'm not into bullying random people on the internet though." *
> 
> Though I've mostly changed my opinions on sites like this, especially after actually taking the time to become a part of one, and can say with some confidence that, eh, it's not as bad as it looks like to outsiders. Kinda like 4chan and Reddit, not everyone on this site is a pure bag of shit and amid the shitposting threads, there are genuine conversations and informative threads.
> 
> TLDR: I'm a nosey girl with too much time on my hands and willing to spend hours reading others opinions on things I could look up myself.


We shit talk and archive. Our rules state no interaction. People who don't like shit they have done known don't like us. Other than that you'll meet dicks like me or people as nice as you'll ever meet. We are not what we are made out to be. Sure if you're funny and have content I'll dox you and make a thread if not idgaf.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jun 23, 2018)

I came here because I got bored with 4chan.


----------



## Toolchain (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm only here to feel better about myself.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm just here to get autistic pussy tbh.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I'm just here to get autistic pussy tbh.


Too late @entropyseekswork is mine


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 23, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Too late @entropyseekswork is mine



lol owned


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> lol owned


Yes you were. That troons mine


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 23, 2018)

I mostly lurked for years because that's how I am as a person; Always feeling that's it's better to observe instead of participating. Recently over the years, this mindset of mine has started to loosen ever since I started to realize that my own contributions could maybe bring something in terms of discussions and/or just banter in general.

As of right now, I've enjoyed my time at the farms and it feels like for the first time there's a place where I can somewhat be myself while feeling that my posts seem like it's worth it.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 23, 2018)

what kind of jackass joins the kiwifarms?
just hire a slave to do it for you like I do


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been here, for what, 7 months now? I lurked for about a week before actually posting, and I still just lurk, read and leave a lot of ratings while I'm doing the reading. Like said above, I mostly just treat this site like a funny daily news archive more than anything. I don't remember how I found this place either. If I had to guess then I'd say it was probably through Googling a cow and just stumbling on the Forums.


----------



## Gus (Jun 23, 2018)

You know, the first time I ever heard about these forums, they were described to me as a sort of malevolent entity... some monstrosity full of mean-spirited people. I don't remember exactly what was said, but it sounded unreal - like a dragon in a cave or something.

I thought it sounded silly, and became curious. I had a gut feeling that it was just a bunch of edgelords making gossip and having a slap on the knee. I came with an optimistic attitude, and found that I was right. Here is a community of people - for just as a sharp-cornered 1970's dinner table is still a table, this is still so. And people are by nature capable of faculties in reasoning and in feeling. This place has plenty of both in stock.

At the CWCki Forums, I've found a friendly - if loud or vulgar - environment of interesting people who like to watch interesting people. I feel right at home, here.


----------



## RG 448 (Jun 23, 2018)

I don’t much care about individual cows, I just like to laugh.  I immediately fell in love with the forum culture’s sense of humor and its chronicled examples of wonderfully weird behavior.  I saw this site as something special and tbh I still do.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 23, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> @bearycool you're a faggot. Super gay too. However no I'm still a shitposting dick.


I think the user formerly known as Dynastia would like a word with you on that.


----------



## FI 665 (Jun 23, 2018)

it’s like any kind of trashy people-watching, you’re just not doing it in public and sometimes they’re naked in meth trailers! So pretty much Wal Mart.



Fagnasty said:


> lol owned


why yes, you are. Back in the cage.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 23, 2018)

pyrrhic said:


> why yes, you are. Back in the cage.



yes daddy


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 23, 2018)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> I think the user formerly known as Dynastia would like a word with you on that.


Lol at least tag him don't be a wuss @Fagnasty


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been here for nearly 2 years now, and I think I lurked a year(?) before that. My memory is getting bad. For me, this site changed my life for the better. I never really had an opportunity to talk to people across the world before, and that's really been a blessing for me. I feel like I've learned so much from all of the friends I've met here. I also feel a lot more confident in life now that I have people I can talk to. That might sound strange, but when you've grown up the way I have, having someone to talk to is a luxury.

Just today I went through _all_ of the old posts on my profile, and it was a lot of fun going through memory lane. I had a lot of fun just remembering things like when the site went down on January 20th, when people would comment on my different avatars, when I found waterboarding porn on @entropyseekswork's profile, or when I got banned that one time. These are all fun times I'd never give up for anything.

For me, KF has sort of become a second home online, and the threads are the conversation pieces. I know I'm not a particularly good member. I don't contribute to anything, I don't read many threads, I've been called a menace, and I even accidentally chased someone off the site, but I just thought I'd share my thoughts on nearly 2 years here.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 23, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Lol at least tag him don't be a wuss @Fagnasty



I saw it I just don't care.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 23, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Lol at least tag him don't be a wuss @Fagnasty


I'll remember that for next time.

Real talk, being a member for nearly 5 years at this point has, for better or worse, shaped my view on a lot of things. But I think the most important ones are:

- There are always going to be people dumber, than you... Unless you manage to top that with your own brand of stupidity *coughhalalscough*.
- People get offended really easily.
- People are fun to take the piss out of when given the right material to work with.


----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Jun 23, 2018)

Came for PK/Glip, stayed for the community and the constant discoveries. The humor is right up my alley, the people are nice, the information is useful, and the salt flows like wine.  And its all thanks to Null and you guys.


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 23, 2018)

i consider myself to be adequately autistic i was on a depression binge i had no friends around nor the will to reach out so i started following cows and that led me here 
i find my experience here to be pretty good 
to me humans are humans be it irl or on the interwebs so it doesn't matter really 
plus it encouraged me to dig deeper and be a snarkier autist  
memes are pretty cool too <3


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been here since April and I haven't been banned yet, a new record for me and social media.

This place seems like a more insane version of Cracked.com from way back in the day when the Forums were actually funny before the SJW horseshit and Christina became a mod and ruined the site.

But seriously, you all seem like fine faggots that I would say I was willing to have a beer with, but I would be lying.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 23, 2018)

I came here after lurking during the Jace Saga (for those youngin's) Jace was also spammed by Jan on /k/ a lot and I'm a long time /k/ommando.

I watched and after it ended I saw how in depth, respectful, silly and chill this place was. So I joined, found a bunch of cows and haven't looked back. 

The best part of this site, it's everything and nothing to many people, myself included. When I am here I have a good time, laughs and sometimes just shit post, rant about cows or talk about really serious topics. Other times I just don't come on. I've made IRL friends here, kiwi's have been to my home and not one raped and murdered me yet. But at the same time it's just a site for laughs and the older and or more stable members see that.

I think one reason people really hate this site, is deep down they know the truth about it, it's got it's spergs none of us debate that but most people here have their lives together heads on right and are really normal productive people, we just laugh at shit and why people are scared of us? The normie sitting next to you at the pub, the cube over.. maybe screaming about how trannies should die online and goes right back to yes sir no sir at the office. I honestly think we blend in and we don't have a filter when we know it's safer to drop it.

Honestly I've not seen a site were it's this diverse of people, and open minded when we all hold a few values, pedos are scum and lols are king other than that we respect each others differences. 

I'm happy here and I like to use this as my prime fuck off place, it's very quick moving as well since so many people have different cows they enjoy. But if I don't feel in the mood to browse or it's a slow time for the cows I enjoy I just don't come here. Frankly when forums were more a common thing I was pretty active in a few car forums, this is the only place that EVER has given a fuck from serious to remote to humorous that I've been gone a few days/weeks. I think it speaks of kiwi's when I would come over to someone's house at 11pm on a work night to fix your transmission for free, and you didn't hear from me in 2 months no one said a thing, but I go away a few days people who like my shit posts send well wishes.

tl;dr
You all are faggots, but my kind of faggots.


----------



## _blank_ (Jun 23, 2018)

Somehow it appears that I've become one of the old dogs on this forum, being here for 5+ years now. I originally came here just purely out of boredom and to shitpost about Chris, but I've hung around and seen this place grow and mutate and bleed and die then come back as a cyborg cop, hellbent on stopping crime in Detroit, then immediately finding a jetpack, flying into the sun, fry its cybernetic brain and come back to earth to shitpost and act as bogeyman for those who think the internet dies after you pass reddit on the information superhighway. That was a long sentence.

As it is, I still like a good chunk of this place, but I still have some reservations with certain parts. Although I learned very quickly to "lol calm down," I have noticed more than a few people who get too worked up about stupid shit, and some who cling onto the edgelord persona a bit too fiercely to be considered farcical, and that's always a disappointment. However, usually those folks tend to either mellow he fuck out or manage to get themselves banned in due time. Also, TBH, I do miss some of the other older dogs who have since left the farms for greener pastures elsewhere, but I suppose that goes with anything and anywhere if you hang around long enough.

So, I guess some words of advice for newer dogs and people who are still reading this for some fucking unbeknowst reason. This shit goes for the farms, and I suppose some for life as well, I dunno.

1) Lol, calm down. Step away from the computer, put down the smartphone, drink some water and step outside for a bit.

2) Yes, the world is on fire. It's been on fire before you were born, and it'll be on fire after you die. In the intermediary, it's best to figure out who you are and what you stand for, and what exactly backs up your beliefs.

3) People will disagree with you. Sometimes a lot. You can either learn to grow the fuck up and shrug it off or waste a fuckton of time and energy on stupid internet arguing and amount to probably nothing to exposing yourself to more ridicule.

4) You are allowed to like things that people you abhor like as well. Don't be a sped.

5) Lolcows are people who go out of their way to make exceptional examples of themselves, and are at their best without being provocated.  Don't go out and try to harass them, let them make fools out of themselves. If you do try to harass them, then congrats, you're just as exceptional as they are. If you think you need to go out and antagonize them because you think they won't do anything otherwise, then chances are they weren't that interesting in the first place.

6) "But isn't the Farm about harassing [insert person or group here]?!" Not really. 95% of the stuff here is either people being armchair psychologists or Monday morning quarterbacks and not doing anything more than what other people do behind people's backs anyway. We just don't bother to be secretive about it. Oh, and we're the living embodiment of the old adage "The internet never forgets." If you don't want people talking about your shit, then don't put your shit on the front lawn.

7) Don't get too attached to anything or anyone. After being here for 5+ years, I've seen more than a few people I once enjoyed turn out to be raging asshats, and people I once thought to be exceptional idiots turn out to be the only voice of reason. Get used to it.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jun 23, 2018)

Drawdurd said:


> Came for PK/Glip, stayed for the community and the constant discoveries. The humor is right up my alley, the people are nice, the information is useful, and the salt flows like wine.  And its all thanks to Null and you guys.


Almost same boat, stayed here because this is one of the few forums where you really have freedom of speech, where you don't get banned for calling someone nigger or faggot and at the same time is not a echo chamber, if you give KF a closer look you realize that ironically this is what SJWs constantly preach, true diversity.


----------



## Gallian (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been lurking without an account for a few months. Came here after getting tired of waiting for @LordKaT to give me a weekly dose of autism on his podcast. 

Started posting after I saw a user that needed to tone down the :autism: a little bit. 

I stayed for the reasons @PantsFreeZone gave:



PantsFreeZone said:


> This place seems like a more insane version of Cracked.com from way back in the day when the Forums were actually funny.


This is the internet I remember, this is the internet I love.
plus people actually remember what my avatar is.


----------



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been here for a few months. I'm still not attached to any particular subforum or lolcow because I'm honestly still kinda overwhelmed by the sheer amount of options to choose from, but the overall dynamic of the site is entertaining to me.

I also used to be pretty deep into some unsavory communities of the Tumblr & Rat King variety, and I have a lot of resentment since I decided to move on with my life. In my case, I was made to feel like it was some evil, borderline-sinful act to turn your back on the ideological expectations that you're supposed to uphold. So tbh it's also just really comforting to be in a place where people are aware of that particular kind of insanity.

In short, this place actually makes me feel significantly_ less_ crazy.

(Edit: I've always been a little curious to see how many other ex-SJWs have found their way here. I tried to see if there was a thread on this subject before, but I don't think there is one. Hmm.)


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 23, 2018)

KF reminds me of the forums of my childhood. A wholesome time before there was thought-leaders dictating what opinions were acceptable and when people of radically different viewpoints could actually argue and banter freely. A time where you could make fun of insane people and even horrifically overweight people without getting permanently banned by a moral crusading mod that  is very likely an actual pedophile. Thats what I think makes the forum exceptional.

The site has a good selection of well documented and obscure lolcows but the very idea of making fun of lolcows is pretty mainstream. Your grandparents probably did it with their late night shows and mid-day shows. Heck, I made fun of most of the cows I regularly check up upon before ever knowing this forum existed. Can't say this forum has changed much about me.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 23, 2018)

Been lurking since 2016. I like how some of your guys garner obscure knowledge of things.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 23, 2018)

ah fuck, this thread's too wholesome to shitpost

Ironically, my primary reason for being here isn't for the "lolcows," though I do check up on them every now and then. I'm here because this is one of the only places on the internet with diversity of thought, AKA _true _diversity. This is the only community I know of where neo-nazis, communists, car fetishists, transgenders, normies, r/the_donald posters, faggots, muslims, autists, *etc*... can co-exist without a problem. As long as you follow the rules you can express any opinion you like and not get banned. Even if you say something that's tin-foil hat levels of stupid, the worst that'll happen is that someone will call you autistic.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 23, 2018)

Always come here to know more about lolcows and to feel a bit better about myself and to check my notifications. 

I guess I have been onto this site for 2 years or less. This site is still more informative than local news that spew the same crap.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 23, 2018)

I've been lurking for a couple years and just made an acct on here last year. Overall, I've been able to loosen up enough to laugh at myself and others more often. Also I don't get as offended as I used to anymore, so there's another plus.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 23, 2018)

I don't really follow too many lolcows, I am mostly here for the weird news articles and dumb shit that happens regularly.

Honestly reading that sort of stuff makes me crack up and gives me something to send to my friends and lets me talk shit about places like India and the UK on a nearly daily basis, so it's a win-win for me.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 23, 2018)

I should have more to say about somewhere I've shitposted to such a vast extent, but I dunno.  It's a good place to shitpost, and sometimes to seriouspost, but not enough to make it boring and shit.


----------



## Neil (Jun 25, 2018)

The most that's changed about me is that I started using the word "faggot" more frequently.
Like, more frequently than I did back in my teens.

I should really stop.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Jul 9, 2018)

I can think of a really sappy way to describe how i feel.

Like imagine it's like 1998 or 2005 or something. You're a teenager riding your bike in the dead of night looking for something to do and you spot this brick and mortar place. The sign says "Kiwi Farms" with a logo probably made in MS Paint. Microsoft Word best case scenario. Curious, you open the door. There's a small hallway, it's radio blasting Fall Out Boy or some indie music, that leads to a large room with a bunch of kids, none of them fully developed. Some are the punk types, others are nerds. Some are liberal, others are conservative. Most are white, but some African Americans and Hispanics. There's a lot of sofas, and they're chatting up a storm while playing Halo and shit together, about the rumors and happenings surrounding particularly stupid people, most happen to be in the special ed department. You enter and are greeted by a supervisor, asking you fill out a forum. It's oddly prolific in it's demandings, making you think a lot of people have caused a ruckus and will cause a ruckus in the future. Despite this, you file it out anyway. You walk near a concession stand with a lot of treats that will probably make you horridly obese. Instead of 50 pounds of mozzarella sticks or something of a similar equation, you just order a Mountain Dew Livewire. You sit down at one of the couches, somewhat alone. But people greet you and offer them spots at a larger portion of the room. You accept, and you're greeted with a similar motley crew of people, all on the couch, switching between the local news, MTV, and numerous other things, commenting on it all. It's hard to gel with their rugged type at first, but you gravitate to it. You decide to make it a priority to go there at a constant basis. You meet new people, some you wish you never did, and you see a lot of weird shit in your visitation. But you enjoy it.


----------

